# 1bed (10x10) + 1bath(10x8) extension, quoted €29k, Is this good value?



## tina howley (28 Mar 2009)

Hi all 
I am planning to build a extension over a garage . It will consit of 1 bedroom and a bathroom . Not very big . Got a quote of 29k .Is this a good price .The bedroom will be 10 by 10 and the bathroom10 by 8 . Plasters price 6k is this expensive


----------



## breathnach1 (28 Mar 2009)

*Re: 1bed (10x10) + 1bath(10x8) extension, quoted €28k, Is this good value?*

Would need more details whats included ? If it just staright build i.e no windows/bath/toliet carpets etc it is expensive.

Where are you located ?

Plastering is a about €20 per m2


----------



## tina howley (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: 1bed (10x10) + 1bath(10x8) extension, quoted €28k, Is this good value?*

it is a straight build bathroom ware not included . I am located in the cork area .We will be decorating ourselves


----------



## mick1960 (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: 1bed (10x10) + 1bath(10x8) extension, quoted €29k, Is this good value?*

The price should be 100-150 per square foot in Cork, depending on access, services ect so the estimate is a tad on the high side if it is a straight forward building, also if this is a quote rather than a estimate an amount is often put on to future proof the quote.


----------



## dubgem (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: 1bed (10x10) + 1bath(10x8) extension, quoted €29k, Is this good value?*

Get at least two other quotes, that should give you a better idea of what is realistic.  And tell all the parties that you are getting multiple quotes, so they know they are in a competitive environment.  For anything other than the smallest job you should always get three quotes.


----------



## Leo (30 Mar 2009)

Lot more details required here. Are the existing walls and foundations capable of supporting the weight? Is the garage to be kept as a garage? Fireproofing will be required if so.
Leo


----------

